# Sky One 9:00pm - An Idiot Abroad



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

The new Ricky Gervais comedy travel documentary thing

Looking forward to this :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Me to  them chinese are eating all sorts!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Yep Hair Bear is pretty funny.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

That food turned my stomach man.

And them ****ters hahaha seen it all now :doublesho


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't laughed this hard at something in a long time. 

HE's an idiot but has a sense of humour on him as well. 'Head like a f*cking orang!' 

hahahahahaha


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Loved the Kung Fu on the tree!!!! and the iron bar!!

Ha ha too funny, the fire massage!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Must be me thought it was very weak.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Next episode looks good,what was that guy doing with his *****?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

missed this - better find out when else it's on!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

thought it was ok but not as funny as when karl, gervais and merchant were all on the radio together just chatting and taking the mick out of karl...got hours of that on mp3 somewhere and used to have us in tears...:lol:he is a funny guy, hope series gets better tho..!!
rgds stu


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I really enjoyed this!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I didn't think I would, but I did really enjoy it.

I have never heard the Karl Pilkington podcasts as I cannot stand Ricky Gervais (other than in The Office) - but I may have to now.

But no doubt, the PC Police will be out sooner or later saying he is taking the biscuit out of people's cultures.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

repeated Sunday night


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Repeated on SKY2 now for those who missed it :thumb:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

on in 5min


----------



## feck_on_a_stick (Jul 30, 2010)

Watched the India episode last night. This guy is a legend. Reminds me so much of how my brother is when he's abroad.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

the guy is a legend, cant believe i havent got sky...

i need to see these so bad


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Bit boring this weeks imo


----------

